# Chihuahuas and Taurine



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I know we all scoff at the breed specific formulas made by kibble companies but I heard a new one the other day. My first reaction was to laugh but, then again, I know next to nothing about Chihuahuas so I thought I would ask hear. I heard an employee talking about kibble and we were nearby so, naturally, I listened. She was holding a bag of Royal Canin kibble for Chihuahuas and was telling this couple that Chihuahuas are more like cats than other breeds and need more taurine similar to cats. Is there any truth to this or was it just someone trying to fool customers into buying that food (unless she was fooled herself)?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I know small dogs don't do well without food for extended amounts of time like other larger dogs, but I don't think I would buy the whole more like cats thing. A dog is still a dog, so to me the taurine thing is bogus. But someone else may know more about it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I knew that too I just feel like I would have heard the taurine thing before. I tied looking it up but couldn't find anything. I would think, too, that more companies would have Chihuahua specific food if this were the case. Companies like Beneful, Iams, Pedigree, etc would be causing Chihuahuas to suffer from taurine deficiencies all the time then, wouldn't they?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would think so. My guess is that it is a sales gimmick.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmm I have been feeding Audrey my chi raw since I rescued her at 6 weeks old and Sophia since I adopted her. I feed plenty of heart meat which is the best source for taurine but never have I heard it required like It is in a cat. Up until I got my kitten a year ago, I rarely fed heart meat, now I feed it often. I have seen no difference in them when I fed it less and when I feed it more. Chihuahuas need to eat more often than other breeds typically but it will depend on the dog itself. Audrey gets 2 meals a day and a snack as to prevent low blood sugar, Sophia eats once a day and get one small snack.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I feed my 3.5 pound chihuahua raw. She eats twice a day and is perfectly fine. Sounds like a sales gimmick to me. Someone at petco told my parents that corn and grains were necessary for their puppy's digestion. They are just trying to push products and they also have no nutritional knowledge.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I can't imagine that to be true lol.

This is from the Royal Canin website:

"Chihuahuas can be demanding and fussy eaters, so creating a formula that is highly palatable is crucial to their acceptance of the food. The breed is also known for experiencing cardiac issues as they get older, and their delicate jaws and teeth can also cause them dental problems.

The tiny jaw of the Chihuahua can be very fragile. The size, shape and density of the CHIHUAHUA kibble makes it easy to break and chew.

Chihuahuas are prone to dental issues due to their delicate jaws and teeth. CHIHUAHUA's tiny kibble creates a brushing effect that can help to reduce plaque and tartar."


They don't list the Taurine content on the website, but I'm willing to bet it's the same as, say, the Bulldog, Labrador, Dachshund, and whatever else formulas lol.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I feel like one of us would have heard this before. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't true before I continued with my laughing. It makes me so sad that people are so willing to listen to anything someone says just because they work at a pet store.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I feel like one of us would have heard this before. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't true before I continued with my laughing. It makes me so sad that people are so willing to listen to anything someone says just because they work at a pet store.


I say, continue laughing!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Some dogs don't make enough taurine and do better when there is more in the food. Max had a couple seizures as a young dog and I supplemented with taurine as he was on kibble. Some spaniel lines have poor taurine synthesis mechanisms and will stop seizing and even help serious heart issues like DCM.

I am happy to be feeding raw food with naturally high taurine.

Never read that chihuahuas have that same issue though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

sassymaxmom said:


> Some dogs don't make enough taurine and do better when there is more in the food. Max had a couple seizures as a young dog and I supplemented with taurine as he was on kibble. Some spaniel lines have poor taurine synthesis mechanisms and will stop seizing and even help serious heart issues like DCM.
> 
> I am happy to be feeding raw food with naturally high taurine.
> 
> Never read that chihuahuas have that same issue though.


Certain lines, individual dogs... THAT, I get. I'm not surprised to hear that. But I have never heard about it being one specific breed. The way the woman phrased it made it sound like Chihuahuas are dogs with the needs of cats. It was just... Odd.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The way the woman phrased it made it sound like Chihuahuas are dogs with the needs of cats. It was just... Odd.


Um yeah that's how they got dogs that small, mixed them with cats!


----------

